# complications with 4 speed conversion, shifter hits the hump??



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey guys, I recently decided to change my 66 GTO to a manual. I purchased an NOS shifter hump for the shifter to come through the floor. I cut the hole in the floor and positioned everything appropriately and figured I was good to go. After getting everything all squared away with the tranny and clutch linkage I went to tackle the shifter and shifter linkage. I popped the shifter into position which was really tight trying to get it into place. The shifter now sits very offset to the left side of the hole. When sitting in the cab and trying to shift into first, second, or reverse gear the shifter hits the housing... Not to mention when trying to position the center console in place the console doesnt sit well either. It sits on top of the hump instead of over top of it. 

I'm sure I can figure out how to clear a little more space for the shifter to move... But now my main worry is how to get the center console to sit properly without removing the shift porch. How High should the shift porch sit? If someone could provide pictures or insight on how the center console is supposed to fit on the tunnel that would be great. I can provide pictures tonight so you understand better what I am talking about. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds like its not a 66 HURST shifter or handle

pictures ??


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> sounds like its not a 66 HURST shifter or handle
> 
> pictures ??


Number on the handle is 3232 corresponding to 65-66 lemans/ gto. Hard to see in pictures but the console sits on top of the hump, not really over it. This causes the end of the console towards the front of the far to sit off to the left, not centered. Should I just cut the hole in the hump to size? Or fabricate my own shift porch


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmmm

I would say the floor pan got welded in a bit off when it got replaced


if it were me I would make sure the crossmember is centered on the frame
and if it is ,,, it looks like the hump needs to come back off and be modified ...


you do have the early porch with the round hole as our 67 n ups had a larger square hole ..


bummer ...


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

do you know what the difference is between the shift porch for the non console cars vs console? if the non console shift porch is higher then maybe that is my problem and I have the wrong shift porch? I dont know. I know the floor pans were replaced before I bought the car but I think only the drivers and passenger side were replaced. I believe the trans tunnel is still original.


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hmmmm
> 
> I would say the floor pan got welded in a bit off when it got replaced
> 
> ...



Okay... so I did a little bit more digging, and I think I may have a lead on what is going on here, I just want to see if there is anything else I might be missing. 
So I got back under the car tonight after working on the suspension as to alleviate my frustration with this issue. But with that done back to the shifter. there are a few things to note. 
1. When I was adjusting my shift linkages I had to screw the adjusting nuts out quite a bit to be able to get them in the correct position. so much so that my 3/4 linkage actually slipped out because it was adjusted out so far. 
2. Just for Shi** and giggles I took the mounting bracket off all together and bolted the shifter directly to the tranny. Doing this seemed to make the handle line up almost perfectly in the hole of the hump. 
3. I started looking at the mounting bracket now. Based off what I found online, I have a 67-68 mounting bracket with my 66 shifter and linkage. Looking at pictures of a 64-66 bracket online, I can see that it mounts a little closer to the front of the car. so this would fix my linkage adjustment, but wont help with the offset in the hole for the shifter. 
4. The transmission is definitely centered in the middle of the frame

So, next I will definitely source a 66 bracket, but my next question is does anyone know if the 64-66 mounting bracket is thinner than the 67? will this help with my offset. Also... would it be a terrible idea to mill down the bracket a 1/4 of an inch to help move the shifter body further right? I'm open to any suggestions. 

Thanks guys


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't say with full assurance as I never noticed the difference between the '66 & '67 mounting plate/Support.
However it does carry a different part number so it very well may be thinner.









I can check my '66 this weekend and measure the plate and report back, I may also have a spare.


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Can't say with full assurance as I never noticed the difference between the '66 & '67 mounting plate/Support.
> However it does carry a different part number so it very well may be thinner.
> 
> I can check my '66 this weekend and measure the plate and report back, I may also have a spare.



That would be great if you could, I did look up pictures of both, and it appears the 67 mounts using two of the lower threaded holes and one upper. The 66 mounts a full hole forward utilizing one lower threaded hole and 2 uppers. I think this should atleast be the place to start for me. Get the right bracket in there, adjust my linkage and then see where I'm at with the shifter. 

The guy I bought the whole 4 speed set up from should likely have 66 plates I can swap for, but in the event he doesn't I would definitely be interested in buying one from you if youve got a spare


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Had a chance to get under the '66 and get a measurement hope it helps.
I looked in the bin and regrettably found no spare mounting plates.
It does look like yours is correct but what jumped at me is the hole size seems small.

Cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is what I found online, the 1964-66 vs 1967-72 shifter porch differences.

The difference is obvious in the hole size and my guess would be it is all about the shifter. The 1966 used the "Round Bar" style and you can see how straight it is.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes that is what jumped at me as well.
I had a chance to get under the '66 today for a measurement.
Your mount/support plate looks correct. 
The 3rd image is an OE AT Tunnel which as Jim has also shown is what you have.


Cheers


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the mounting bracket changed in 67 to an adjustable upper bolt to tilt the shifter body front to back
this was used thru 69 70 was steel

the 64-66 and the 67 -70 are the same thickness

no advantage for you ...

either your cross meber has slid side to side or your floor pan was welded in, off position ...

Scott


----------

